# North Texas LPGA Shootout



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before we get to this week's topic, let me say if you missed last week's tournament, you missed one of the best finishes you will ever see. Congratulations goes out to Suzann Pettersen for winning the LPGA Lotte Championship in a playoff over Lizette Salas. Lizette may have been the bigger story as she shot a 29 on the back nine for a round of 62, only to come up short in the playoff. 

The LPGA travels to Texas this week for the inaugural playing of the North Texas LPGA Shootout. 
This will mark the first LPGA tournament in the state of Texas in more than 20 years. The tournament has attracted a very strong field. My strength of field rating is a very strong 84.5, making it the third strongest field of the year. Among the missing this week are: Karrie Webb, Chie Arimura, Jimin Kang, Jeong Jang, Ayaka Uehara, and Seon Hwa Lee.

One very interesting note, Madison Pressel has been given a sponsor exemption for this event. Madison 21, is the younger sister of LPGA star Morgan Pressel. She currently attends the University of Texas.

There will be two cuts in this tournament. The top 70 and ties will go on after Fridays round, and the top 50 and ties will advance after Saturday's round.

This will be tournament number 8 of 28 on this year's schedule.

Here are the key details:


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds are now available at my original link above.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after two rounds:

1 Caroline Masson -7 F 
2 Carlota Ciganda -6 F 
3 Moriya Jutanugarn -5 F 
3 Kathleen Ekey -5 F 
3 Inbee Park -5 F 
6 Shanshan Feng -4 F 
6 Yani Tseng -4 F 
6 Jessica Korda -4 F 
6 Hee Young Park -4 F 
6 Brittany Lincicome -4 F 
11 So Yeon Ryu -3 F 
11 Angela Stanford -3 F 
11 Na Yeon Choi -3 F 
11 Hee Kyung Seo -3 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the third round leaders: 

1 Carlota Ciganda -11 F 
2 Inbee Park -9 F 
2 Caroline Masson -9 F 
4 Na Yeon Choi -8 F 
5 Karine Icher -6 F 
5 Christina Kim -6 F 
5 Jee Young Lee -6 F 
5 So Yeon Ryu -6 F 
9 In-Kyung Kim -5 F 
9 Suzann Pettersen -5 F 
9 Shanshan Feng -5 F 
12 Brittany Lincicome -4 F 
12 Yani Tseng -4 F 
12 Moriya Jutanugarn -4 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the Final Results: 

1- Inbee Park -13 F 
2 Carlota Ciganda -12 F 
3 Suzann Pettersen -10 F 
4 Hee Young Park -9 F 
4 So Yeon Ryu -9 F 
6 In-Kyung Kim -8 F 
7 Stacy Lewis -7 F 
7 Shanshan Feng -7 F 
7 Karine Icher -7 F 
7 Na Yeon Choi -7 F 
11 Paula Creamer -6 F 
11 Dewi Claire Schreefel -6 F 
11 Cristie Kerr -6 F 
11 Christina Kim -6 F 
15 Giulia Sergas -5 F 
15 Mo Martin -5 F 
15 Jee Young Lee -5 F 
15 Caroline Masson -5 F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: North Texas Shootout Preview & Pairings


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

tonyj5 said:


> Before we get to this week's topic, let me say if you missed last week's tournament, you missed one of the best finishes you will ever see. Congratulations goes out to Suzann Pettersen for winning the LPGA Lotte Championship in a playoff over Lizette Salas. Lizette may have been the bigger story as she shot a 29 on the back nine for a round of 62, only to come up short in the playoff.
> 
> The LPGA travels to Texas this week for the inaugural playing of the North Texas LPGA Shootout.
> This will mark the first LPGA tournament in the state of Texas in more than 20 years. The tournament has attracted a very strong field. My strength of field rating is a very strong 84.5, making it the third strongest field of the year. Among the missing this week are: Karrie Webb, Chie Arimura, Jimin Kang, Jeong Jang, Ayaka Uehara, and Seon Hwa Lee.
> ...




Wohoo! Congrats to Suzann Pettersen for winning the LPGA Lotte Championship,she's my avid fan! Thanks for the updates,I missed to watch this 'coz I am so busy this few months.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*



tonyj5 said:


> Before we get to this week's topic, let me say if you missed last week's tournament, you missed one of the best finishes you will ever see. Congratulations goes out to Suzann Pettersen for winning the LPGA Lotte Championship in a playoff over Lizette Salas. Lizette may have been the bigger story as she shot a 29 on the back nine for a round of 62, only to come up short in the playoff.
> 
> The LPGA travels to Texas this week for the inaugural playing of the North Texas LPGA Shootout.
> This will mark the first LPGA tournament in the state of Texas in more than 20 years. The tournament has attracted a very strong field. My strength of field rating is a very strong 84.5, making it the third strongest field of the year. Among the missing this week are: Karrie Webb, Chie Arimura, Jimin Kang, Jeong Jang, Ayaka Uehara, and Seon Hwa Lee.
> ...


----------

